# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Costruzione prima casa

## AndreaP73

Se procedo alla costruzione di un abitazione non di lusso che ha i requisiti prima casa, qualora stipuli un contratto di appalto per la realizzazione dell'opera con un'azienda di costruzione, i corrispettivi vanno assoggettati tutti ad aliquota del 4%?
Cioè se la ditta a cui ho appaltato i lavori mi fornisce anche le materie prime (cemento, ferro ecc.), queste scontano in capo alla ditta costruttrice l'iva al 20% che poi rifatturerà al 4%??
Nel caso invece io commissioni alla ditta che gestisce i movimenti terra la realizzazione dell'edificio mediante contratto di appalto, anche in questo caso l'iva sulle materie prime è al 4%??
grazie

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Il n. 39, Tabella A, parte 2^ allegata al DPR 633/1972 prevede l'applicabiità dell'IVA al 4% alle fatturazioni derivanti da contratti di appalto finalizzati alla realizzazione di immobili aventi le caratteristiche oggettive e soggettive di "prima casa". Il che vuol dire che se stipuli con una impresa di costruzioni la realizzzazione, tramite un contratto di appalto, di un immobile non di lusso e Tu hai le caratteristiche soggettive per poter godere dell'agevolazione, tutte le fatture di stato avanzamento lavori derivanti da quel contrattto di appalto recheranno l'iva al 4%, indipendentemente da quale è il regime iva dei materiali acquistati dall'impresa ed impiegati nella realizzazione dell'opera. RicordaTi che Tu paghi degli stati di avanzamento lavori, se il contratto è di appalto, non paghi lavori e materiali separatamente. La prestazione è unica. Lo stesso discorso vale nel caso da Te esposto circa la realizzazione da parte di un 'impresa dei soli scavi.

----------


## AndreaP73

Se il progetto prevede la demolizione e ricostruzione con fedele sagoma dell'immobile devo applicare l'iva al 10&#37; o al 4%?

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Se &#232; prima casa 4&#37; altrimenti 10% sulle fatturazioni derivanti da contratto d'appalto.

----------


## AndreaP73

anche secondo me se ho i requisiti prima casa dovrei avere l'iva al 4&#37;, ma il dubbio nasce dal testo della circolare 11/2007 punto 3/3.1, perch&#232; parla esplicitamente del 10% in caso di demolizione e ricostruzione con fedele sagoma

----------


## valebatti

ti rispondo perchè mi è successo in prima persona. sei in possesso di DIA o di permesso di costruire? e com'è la dicitura esatta? questo perchè se sulla DIA/PdC è indicata la demolizione anche se hai diritto alle agevolazioni iva prima casa, purtroppo è del 10% altrimenti se si tratta di "nuova costruzione" e solo di quello, l'iva è del 4%.
ad esempio, io avevo un terreno, su cui ho costruito la mia prima casa adibita ad abitazione principale ma, avendo demolito un rudere 15 anni prima e avendo conservato i metri cubi per la costruzione, la costruzione ex novo (per intenderci c'era solo l'erba del prato) mi è stata riconosciuta dal Comune come ristrutturazione e iva al 10%.

----------


## Dorotea29

E quando il tempo si è scelto di porte e finestre?Tali portoncini sono di buona qualità? qualcuno ha simili?

----------

